# What is your favorite fly rod and why?



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

All my rods are my favorites. Mostly because I have specific conditions and lines each is used for.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

mro said:


> All my rods are my favorites. Mostly because I have specific conditions and lines each is used for.
> View attachment 25664


Nice I get get that. Nice quiver.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Scott Radian 9' 5wt. Not a Saltwater rod, but an absolute sweetheart to cast and a joy to fish. First top of the line rod I ever purchased, meant alot to me.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Go to? Meridian. Sweet casting fun fish fighting tools. Favorite though is my mini mag simply cause that's the rod I caught my first fly caught tarpon with.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My Sage Xi3 12 wt. Caught my bucket list tarpon on it.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd say my homemade 8wt. Pretty much just because its a homemade rod for a homemade reel. Really satisfying to land fish with.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sage ONE 6wt...because its awesome.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

jhreels said:


> I'd say my homemade 8wt. Pretty much just because its a homemade rod for a homemade reel. Really satisfying to land fish with.
> 
> View attachment 25674


I've made a lot of stuff over the years including a few rods (in my pic fifth rod from the boo rod I made) but never made my own fly reel. 
*That's awesome*.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Echo Ion XL 8wt 4pc. It's light enough to cast a long time with, yet still punches flies through the wind. I also like how Echo supports local fly shops and only sells through them. Oh, and it's 160$ retail.

** Should be noted that this is my most expensive rod I've ever owned, other than a 10wt used BVK that I haven't used enough to like that much.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

mro said:


> I've made a lot of stuff over the years including a few rods (in my pic fifth rod from the boo rod I made) but never made my own fly reel.
> *That's awesome*.


Thanks man, I logged the build on YouTube just look for JHreels.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Orvis Helios 3D 8wt.


Because it some how puts the fly right where my brain wants it.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

jhreels said:


> a homemade reel.


Very cool. Was difficult to stop watching those YT videos. Very enjoyable to watch. Congratulations! 

My milling technique: Measure 10 times, cut once, then realize I still managed to screw it up! lol! I built the world's most expensive (if I had paid myself minimum wage) 1911. Went through so many barrel bushings before I finally got one right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The one with a fish bowing it up because it’s catching fish.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Clutch Archipelago 5 wt. Perfect for reds and trout on the flats....snook on the beach....micro poons....and it's going with me to North Georgia for browns, bows, and hopefully tigers.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sage xi series from the early 2000s


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

jhreels said:


> I'd say my homemade 8wt. Pretty much just because its a homemade rod for a homemade reel. Really satisfying to land fish with.
> 
> View attachment 25674


Badass man!! You should try to make your own fly line now lol.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The one I happen to have in my hand at that moment when I'm fighting a fish on the business end of the fly line!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I’d have to say my Sage rplx 10 weight from about 20 years ago. Not because it’s the easiest for me to cast but its the rod I’ve owned the longest and has been connected to my biggest red, tarpon, chinook salmon, bonitos from both coasts and the list goes on. The rod I miss though is a fenwick 6 foot glass rod that I started this past time with back in my teenage years fishing for native brookies. Wonder if any of those are still around.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

My dream fly rods were the Sage RPLXi ! I learned to throw on that medium action fly rod and I still have quite a few today! My prized position was a 12wt RPLX that I made back in the day with some of the best components I could buy! I did not have the funds to buy the real thing from Sage and you could make a hell of a fly rod yourself and save a lot of $$$! I caught most of my tarpon on that fly rod over the years and it still comes out to play every year for a few days just to keep her in the game!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Bonecracker said:


> My dream fly rods were the Sage RPLXi ! I learned to throw on that medium action fly rod and I still have quite a few today! My prized position was a 12wt RPLX that I made back in the day with some of the best components I could buy! I did not have the funds to buy the real thing from Sage and you could make a hell of a fly rod yourself and save a lot of $$$! I caught most of my tarpon on that fly rod over the years and it still comes out to play a few days every year just to keep her in the game!


Way cool I built a 12wt from TFO Ticrx blank still waiting to hook into a triple digit tarpon on the fly.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

6wt Hardy Zephrus SWS
8wt Sage TCX is a close second. This is a rocket and is incredible in the wind


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

It’s like, who’s your favorite child, it’s the one you pick up to fish with.
JC


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

This can be set into two categories, sentimental and performance. For sentimental a fenwick 4wt that my uncle gave me when I was in middle school. For performance.... my t&t Exocett 10 wt could punch a hole through the blast of the. Atom bomb from Hiroshima and land like a feather.


----------

